# whats the first step...



## Holly_UK (Aug 12, 2003)

to coping with stress and reducing it? i live a viscious circle, i get wound up and stressed about lil things, e.g. not having my college bag packed before i go to bed - silly i know. then i get a tummy pain, then i get annoyed at my pain and its gets worse, then im off to the bathroom! Help?!


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

oh man, I know how you feel,I've been living like that for a while now.I think one of the most important things I learned is how to handle being out of control.and that it's ok,not to know where everything is all of the time,and it's ok not to have the house in order all the time.Because I think,when someone is anxious a lot ,the have this new obsession with control,and how do I get a hold of it.That's the opposite of what you should be thinking.Think to yourself,what's the worst thing that could happen to me if I packed my bag now,or if I did it in 10 minutes or in the morning....you'll find it's not so bad.I developed lately obssesive compulsive behaviours because of this damn anxiety.You can do it.It helps me a lot to visualize,because if I just say things to myself,it doesn't really work,I have to actually visualize myself (for example) seeing that my bag isn't packed and thinking'whatever!,I don't care'for some people,it's sounds and hearing the words that works better.I hope I've helped in some way.I know it's hard,and it takes time to get a handle on it all,but you can do it!Think,if you didn't have the anxiety in the first place,you won't have the stomach pains,so try your best to reduce the anxiety first.this is BIG= instead of getting mad at your pain,acknowlege it and talk to it,"you don't scare me" or...as my therapist used on me,she gave me this image of my anxiety being a little kid in the kitchen and he's trying to halp me bake right,and he's banging everything and going nuts with his playskool toys,and you just gotta sit him down and let him calm down and say,you can stay here and help me,and you see,it's like you are allowing your anxiety to live beside you and welcome it,you have to work together for it to go away,if you fight it,it will only get worse.There's some free therapy for ya ,lol.'Have the grace, to be a lady with disgrace'-Tori Amosgood luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2003)

Initially I would see a doctor to get their take on it. Sometimes talking with a therapist helps. Other times medication is needed. Gut-directed hypnotherapy is also a good choice. It helped the anxiety associated with my distress as well. http://ibsaudioprogram.com/ Evie


----------

